# Cemetary Gates Cover - How to look stupid without a guitar!



## BCrowell (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's a video of us RMA chaps covering Pantera's "Cemetary Gates." As I've become the resident signer helping students on on tunes, they asked me to sing on this one. Now USUALLY I'm playing guitar at the same time. With no guitar around my neck, I found myself standing there going WTF am I supposed to do! I ended up moving around like a total dufus....damn my wife was even laughing at me! A couple times I bend down to check lyrics, and end up looking like someone with disabilities 

Well at least I sang it ok, and only screwed up the lyrics twice or so. (BTW we literally rehearsed this for about an hour earlier that day...so no it's not perfect! ) Let me know what you think about the singing! Remeber, several guys in this ARE students, soo.... 



Oh, and let's see if anyone notices the shirt I'm wearing... hint hint Shannon...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2007)

BTBAM shirt?


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 26, 2007)

That was pretty cool, good job singing


----------



## gregj (Aug 26, 2007)

damn, this is tragic 
I would stop in the middle, and laugh  - so congrats on balls, to do it 
and even more balls to stick it on youtube .
students you say, they should stick to playing blues, if that's not hard enough for them


----------



## Shawn (Aug 26, 2007)

Brian! Nicely done. We used to do this one too, it's a great song to cover and has always been my favorite Pantera song. Cool vid, your vocals sound great!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2007)

You gotta grab the mike with one hand and then headbang like a motherfucker!


----------



## Carrion (Aug 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You gotta grab the mike with one hand and then headbang like a motherfucker!





Obituary style.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You gotta grab the mike with one hand and then headbang like a motherfucker!



I'll definantly try that, but without the long hair, I still look freakin' stupid  Any other Ideas?



gregj said:


> damn, this is tragic
> I would stop in the middle, and laugh - so congrats on balls, to do it
> and even more balls to stick it on youtube .
> students you say, they should stick to playing blues, if that's not hard enough for them



Well, we've all been there learning at one point, though I do agree it was pushing it for Daniel. What's even harder, is when you can play it, and your stuck up there without your guitar! I'm not worried per the Youtube as I didn't put but one "tag" in it...It'll be gone after a few days. I merely put it up there to show you guys, knowing ya'll would be uh...mature about it, and maybe get a laugh or too! 

Thanks Shawn & Tele for the vocal props! I just wish I could really growl, but alas my vocal coach had always threatened to shoot me if I tried!



HighGain510 said:


> BTBAM shirt?


....Nope.....keep tryin'  I know the vid quality sucks so bad, I doubt anyone can tell


----------



## Ken (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm guessing it's an End Theory shirt.

Thanks for sharing. I don't have any critical comments, because I think that's great practice and valuable feedback for the students to be able to watch themselves. You got up there and muscled through the vocals with more balls than I, so kudos to you for that. You must've felt naked with no guitar in front of you.

Yeah, I winced a few times, but it certainly brought back memories of band practices.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2007)

BCrowell said:


> I'll definantly try that, but without the long hair, I still look freakin' stupid  Any other Ideas?



Watch rob halford? he's bald, and and he's metal as hell. 

I cant tell what shirt it is either ;p


----------



## Vince (Aug 26, 2007)

where was the gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaates!!!!! at the end?


----------



## Leon (Aug 27, 2007)

nice job bro


----------



## Naren (Aug 27, 2007)

I was wincing quite a bit for that one too, but a pretty good effort. I can tell that you don't normally sing those kinds of songs. The clean vocals for the most part were pretty good, but the parts where you were supposed to scream... what happened there!?

If you're gonna cover Pantera, though, you have to bang your head like crazy, really get into the song, and scream as hard as you can in the appropriate places. I actually thought the solo was pretty good, but he should have played the rhythm guitar parts together there after playing the solo. But then it just went downhill from there.  Missed the cues to enter the final chorus and you didn't scream "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATES." Although I'm doubting you have the high-pitched screamer type of voice. Definitely good effort though.

I was in a band where I didn't play guitar once and how I dealt with it was by being crazy. That was an insanely hectic crazy psychotic kind of band and I was the most psychotic member. However if, in my current band, suddenly someone took my guitar away from me and I had to play our next show without a guitar and with someone else playing all my parts, I would feel REALLY REALLY awkward and wouldn't know what to do. Of course, that kind of thing would never happen... but it would be awkward... I need my guitar. I don't think I could ever be in another band where I just sang and didn't play guitar.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 27, 2007)

Ken said:


> I'm guessing it's an End Theory shirt.



DING DING! Bingo... More Rep points for Ken! 



vince said:


> where was the gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaates!!!!! at the end?



lol I was REALLY worried about hitting it right, so I stood off the mike, but if you listen I am hitting a high note gates, but not nearly as long! I should've had more confidence to stay near the mic.

Yeah It's definantly not my thing to normally sing, I'm just glad I wasn't off key (only slightly here and there). It is really high to sing though, and I wasn't sure what I was getting into. 

Yeah the whole thing was kinda pitifull...as I said it was more for the amuzement factor of me looking like a freakin' idiot on stage without a guitar... Trust me, if it were MY BAND, we'd have that thing NAILED before I ever risked performing it.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2007)

At the beginning i thought you sound like that shitty vocalist from Dream Theater ... but later not so bad


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)

Who the fuck cares dude? You now have balls twice the size of 80% of this board for posting a video of you actually performing.

You have a good singing voice. Its a shame your vocal coach is so narrow-minded about death vocals, but hey...

Is the guitarist on the left using a Florap Pattern Jem or a Petrucci? Or something else entirely? I cannot tell...


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 27, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> At the beginning i thought you sound like that shitty vocalist from Dream Theater ... but later not so bad



Heh heh, I saw him perform it on you tube, and he didn't even TRY to sing the chorus! The other guy did it with far more justice than he could've done anyway, though I'm sure it wasn't a "range" question. 

I've REALLY tried to get that grungy, I smoke 12 packs a day, voice... I'm just not built for it. I've even got books on the subject  



Stitch216 said:


> Who the fuck cares dude? You now have balls twice the size of 80% of this board for posting a video of you actually performing.



Thanks man! Much appreciated! I'm not really known for fantastic vocals, and was leary of putting this borderline crud on here... Still in a guitar concentric environment, their not exactly "american Idol" picky!

I'm gonna have to make a decent guitar playing video now to fully vindicate myself lol!



Stitch216 said:


> Is the guitarist on the left using a Florap Pattern Jem or a Petrucci? Or something else entirely? I cannot tell...



It's a beautifull blue/gray Picaso Petrucci model. Sounds fantastic too!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 27, 2007)

Brian, that kicked ass! Nice job 

And to be honest, I'm glad you didn't do the Gaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaaaates part. That could have been a train wreck waiting to happen, not to mention possibly doing some damage to your vocal chords  

Seriously though, I'm impressed with your vocals. When are you going to sing on some of my stuff???? And yes, I'm serious.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just listened again and it just hit me. You kind of have a Geoff Tate vibe to your voice. Especially when you're right at the edge of your range. Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear I'm hearing it. Maybe I need some sleep.


----------



## Naren (Aug 27, 2007)

BCrowell said:


> I'm gonna have to make a decent guitar playing video now to fully vindicate myself lol!



Post it! I've been wanting to see a video of you playing guitar for quite a while.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 28, 2007)

YYZ2112 said:


> I just listened again and it just hit me. You kind of have a Geoff Tate vibe to your voice. Especially when you're right at the edge of your range. Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear I'm hearing it. Maybe I need some sleep.



Uh...wow....I'll have what your having!  lol. Seriously though, Geoff is the man, and he's certainly influenced me...but I've got nothing on him . I do tend to go into neo-classical vocal mode when hitting higher stuff, especially vibratto. I really dig that kinda thing. I chose not to sing the whole chorus that way, and add some edge into it instead, but the high parts I had no choice! 



YYZ2112 said:


> Seriously though, I'm impressed with your vocals. When are you going to sing on some of my stuff???? And yes, I'm serious.



I really appreciate the props & kind words man, though I really don't consider my voice good enough to be "professional." To be a "voice" in this bizz, you don't have to be perfect, BUT you DO need to having a UNIQUE sound/nature to your voice. My voice just doesn't stand out  

STILL I'd love to finish some of the things I've been tryin' on "Locked Away", and other cool tunes of yours. HMMM...now that the studio is nearly complete... I hear a NH road trip in my future!   



Naren said:


> Post it! I've been wanting to see a video of you playing guitar for quite a while.



I've gotta a couple ok vids of me playin' on YouTube, like the DW Party Piece cover, but mostly just acoustic covers... I do have a live vid bumblefoot "T-Jonez" tune cover up, in which I solo on. The only other one of me solo'in is my "All for You" tune, which is a laid back, no shred, instrumental piece. Nothing of me really kickin' it live though... I'll have to do something about that.... I WISH I had the video of me jamming with Andy that day...damn!


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2007)

BCrowell said:


> I've gotta a couple ok vids of me playin' on YouTube, like the DW Party Piece cover, but mostly just acoustic covers... I do have a live vid bumblefoot "T-Jonez" tune cover up, in which I solo on. The only other one of me solo'in is my "All for You" tune, which is a laid back, no shred, instrumental piece. Nothing of me really kickin' it live though... I'll have to do something about that.... I WISH I had the video of me jamming with Andy that day...damn!



I really liked the covers on there, especially "Always With You, Always With Me" (a few mistakes, but overall pretty good).  

Pretty good guitar playing on there, by the way.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 29, 2007)

The singer from Meshuggah is bald and headbangs like crazy... at least in every video I've seen of him.

That being said, I'm not into the whole headbanging thing. Hurts my neck and makes me dizzy.


----------



## JPET (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that Paul Warren with the JPM?
(Why am I asking...of course it is...)

Badass...
(kinda)


----------

